
 How Much Money Should I Raise? - jmorin007
http://www.altgate.com/blog/2008/08/deciding-how-mu.html
======
hendler
As little as you need, but not less.

~~~
fnazeeri
Hmmmm.

Thing is...you don't "need" any, but you probably "want" some...

